# Best clippers for standard poodle with thick hair?



## alexis.allen94 (Jan 27, 2017)

Does anyone have any recommendations for clippers that would work well with thick hair? We bought some recently and then realized they were for fine and medium hair. Which explained why they weren't working well and also made us realize to pay closer attention to what we were buying lol.

Also preferably reasonably priced. We're not looking to break the bank to buy clippers. We just want to hopefully start grooming Cooper ourselves to try and start saving money.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Javelin has a very thick and coarse coat that is hard to get through if you don't have the right tool, so I understand your dilemma. I would suggest something like this Andis https://www.amazon.com/Andis-UltraEdge-Detachable-Professional-22685/dp/B00UT3EYPA/ref=sr_1_2?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1502562856&sr=1-2&keywords=andis%2Bclippers&th=1 Check around on Amazon, PetEdge and dogshowstore.com and you may find it on sale or with a coupon. Also don't pick something because it is on the cheap now. Think of good tools as an investment that will pay you back over the lifetime of grooming that you do for yourself. I think of it along the lines of the concept a friend has about splurgy clothing purchases. Take five dollars for each time you are likely to wear the item against its cost. If you think the item will pay you back with lots of wearings then go for it. If you will wear it once or twice and then stare at it on a hanger then leave it on the hanger in the store.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I concur on the Andis Ultra Edge, or AGC; they are often similarly priced on sale. Wilson has the kind of coat that show people love. It stands out from his body with little effort, and it is so thick that you have to really work to part it to make skin visible. However, a thick coat requires clippers with some oomph. I think you will be happy with the Andis, I am (said with 25 years of experience).


----------



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

We bought this andis clipper for Meek and we have used it at least 5 times. It has never let me down. It did have a "break in" period of about 2 clippings and then it ran really smooth! When you add it up, this clipper is worth at least 2 or 3 full priced proffessional grooms so it pays for it's self in no time. 


Andis AGC 1-Speed Detachable Blade Clipper Kit | dog Hair Clippers & Trimmers | PetSmart


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I've had my Andis 2 speed for almost 8 years now; it has definitely paid for itself and then some. It's a robust clipper that I feel it powers through coats well (I only use the first speed with my dogs). I've always had a cheap cordless clipper to accompany it to do feet, face, armpits and ears since the Andis is a little bit heavier in the hand and harder to maneuver in smaller crevices. This year, I finally splurged on a Bravura cordless for the finer work instead of buying another cheap cordless. Was worth the splurge already and I wish I would have done it sooner.

Buying good grooming equipment makes grooming a lot easier and quicker and when compared to getting your pet groomed professionally, it doesn't take long to see a "payback" on it in cost savings. Back when I started home grooming, my clippers would have been the same cost as going to the groomers just over two times, so I can't even begin to tally up the cost savings years later.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I hope you haven't already bought cheaper grooming equipment. If so you will now be spending a huge amount for the shears and clippers etc that you should have bought to begin with, because... you now have to add the cost of that cheap stuff to what you will spend for good equipment. 

So many people make this mistake. Why?? They refuse to listen to the experienced people to begin with.

Do not bother with trying to get by with less expensive clippers and scissors, etc if you have a poodle, or other dog with a thick coat. A thick coat is a sign of a really healthy dog, and you need adequate equipment to groom that lovely poodle beautifully.


----------



## PoodleDreaming (Jun 10, 2015)

I would get an Andis 2 speed... but honestly, proper coat prep is just as important as clipper power. I can do my standard poodle in my little light Wahl Bravecto with a guard comb as long as he's bathed, fluffed, and combed out.


----------



## jessicanick (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm using Wahl cordless clipper, best price and quality match for me, found it in this dog clipper guide. Ardis is too expensive.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

I use heiniger cordless and andis agc super 2 speed. the andis are cheaper at about £160 it still saves alot of money in the long run if not paying groomers.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Novice groomer here and I "only" have a mini but I see the limitations with my Bravura now. I have enjoyed learning with it - I think it has the advantage of being light and quiet - so for me as a novice groomer and for my pup as wee little 3 pounder when we got him, it was great but it has its limits. I am considering switching to a plug in with exchangeable blades - the Andis having been recommended here.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Moni said:


> Novice groomer here and I "only" have a mini but I see the limitations with my Bravura now. I have enjoyed learning with it - I think it has the advantage of being light and quiet - so for me as a novice groomer and for my pup as wee little 3 pounder when we got him, it was great but it has its limits. I am considering switching to a plug in with exchangeable blades - the Andis having been recommended here.


Moni, Many people can groom their adult poodle with their bravura trimmer. However if your dog grows a really thick coat then you will need a heavy duty clipper. 

I have the 2 speed Andis AGC. I need it for my minipoo because the bravura can’t get through her main body. It’s a lot heavier and clunky to work with. It’s corded and noisy. I prefer the bravura that I use for face and sanitary trim because it’s lighter, quieter and cordless so much easier to work with. But my dog’s coat demands the Andis. Notice I called the bravura a trimmer and my Andis aGC a clipper. There’s a difference and that difference is power and ability to cut through heavier coats. If the bravura works stick with it. If you can’t get through the coat then you need a heavier clipper.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Thanks Skylar! I was wondering which Andis to get. This solves the riddle - I appreciate the input. I will still use my Bravura for face, feet sani - but I am looking forward to something a little more heavy duty for the body!


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Moni, Many people can groom their adult poodle with their bravura trimmer. However if your dog grows a really thick coat then you will need a heavy duty clipper.
> 
> I have the 2 speed Andis AGC. I need it for my minipoo because the bravura can’t get through her main body. It’s a lot heavier and clunky to work with. It’s corded and noisy. I prefer the bravura that I use for face and sanitary trim because it’s lighter, quieter and cordless so much easier to work with. But my dog’s coat demands the Andis. Notice I called the bravura a trimmer and my Andis aGC a clipper. There’s a difference and that difference is power and ability to cut through heavier coats. If the bravura works stick with it. If you can’t get through the coat then you need a heavier clipper.


Ordered the Andis and also the force blower that had been recommended to me. Looking forward to grooming 2.0. We really loved the Bravura for the first year but are now ready for more power!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

I still stand by my Oster A-5. My current one is 11 years old and has been used regularly on 2 Standards for the last 6 years (the first 5 I had it I only had the 1 Standard). It has never needed repair and goes through thick coats without any problem. I also use the metal clip on combs when grooming certain parts before I scissor and like the way they fit over my #30 blades.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I can't believe I ordered a Bravura a year ago, and it is still sitting there! I have never gained the courage to try it. Wonder if the battery has died?


----------

